# How much time do cats and kittens need in play time?



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I posted my primary concern last week about my cat and kitten not getting along so much. I wanted to ask everyone on my second big concern which is how much time do I need to play with a cat and kitten?

I know the question is very vague and depends on animal to animal but most people around me think that I spend WAY too much time playing with them and taking them outside. At first I brushed it off thinking i'd rather have them be active than be sleeping all day. But now I am starting to regret playing with them so much as it takes up most of my nights! Typically on a week day I would say the kitten gets about 1.5 hours of play and the cat gets to go outside for about 2.5 hours per day. It certainly doesn't leave much time for supper, and any of my hobbies . 

I've tried cutting the time down, and as you can imagine there is alot of whining. When the whining stops, they typically both will just goto sleep. My main goal was the make both happy, but I feel if they sleep alot that they are bored. I leave toys on the ground, but they are rarely used. It seems that I have became their toy to an extent. 

Anyways, just wanted to see what people thought. I know spending time with animals is never a bad thing, but i'm also trying to figure out how to maintain a nice balance between my life and keeping them happy. I couldn't imagine if I had kids right now as the cats would lose a big chunk of time, and i'm not sure they are ready.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

To be honest i wouldn't say there was any set amount of time to play with cats or kittens. In my experience they determine themselves when and if they want to play and it's usually at an untimely hour when your'e trying to sleep...lol...Secondly they are very good at keeping themselves amused and active. My cat i have now is an indoor cat and has plenty of toys to occupy himself and he chooses when he wants to come and have fun and games with me. So i honestly wouldn't worry about it if i was you.


----------



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> To be honest i wouldn't say there was any set amount of time to play with cats or kittens. In my experience they determine themselves when and if they want to play and it's usually at an untimely hour when your'e trying to sleep...lol...Secondly they are very good at keeping themselves amused and active. My cat i have now is an indoor cat and has plenty of toys to occupy himself and he chooses when he wants to come and have fun and games with me. So i honestly wouldn't worry about it if i was you.


Thanks, so your indoor cat doesn't just sleep all day? I've tried taking my cat outside one hour less than she is used to and after the whining, she generally just goes to sleep. I'm not sure how to teach her to play on her own after spoiling her these last two years...or if it is even possible?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Domy said:


> Thanks, so your indoor cat doesn't just sleep all day? I've tried taking my cat outside one hour less than she is used to and after the whining, she generally just goes to sleep. I'm not sure how to teach her to play on her own after spoiling her these last two years...or if it is even possible?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


Whether cats are indoor or outdoor cats they tend to sleep a heck of alot but become more active late at night and early hours of the morning. As for toys to entertain themselves with, there are 3 things my cat loves...The play circuit, the pop up cube and a piece of scrunched up paper...lol...I also have a couple of cat trees for him to jump around and play on.

CatIt Senses Play Circuit For Cats & Kittens Pets Toy on eBay (end time 24-Jul-09 11:03:34 BST)

CAT&KITTEN POP UP CUBE/PLAY HOUSE,RED,BLUE,GREEN,YELLOW on eBay (end time 23-Jul-09 13:53:40 BST)


----------



## buckyd (Jul 12, 2009)

i am in the EXACT same predicament. I have decided that I cannot allow these cats to dominate my life. I can do other things while the adult cat sits on my lap and i will spend 30 minute daily playing with the kitten in 2 15 minute sessions. The rest of the time he will have to play with his toys. Hopefully soon they will play with each other, but currently the cat is afraid of the kitten. They are sniffing but the cat runs away if the kitten tries to come to him quickly. I totally understand your situation.


----------



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks all,

I'm just worried that all my cat will want to do is sleep all day which defeats the purpose. She only cuddles with us in the middle of the night and typcially likes to stick to herself for the rest of the time. I'm quite a sucker and feel terrible when they look "bored". Anyone else feel this way?

Also, how do you deal with the whining? Just ignore it?


----------



## badbudgie (Mar 31, 2009)

I think cats tend to sleep a lot anyway. Why not invest in toys that they can play with on their own?

I know what you mean though about them looking bored, I do feel guilty about leaving them all day when I go to work. However, even if I am off they tend to sleep most of the day anyway...


----------



## thenaughtyfairy (May 27, 2009)

cats sleep A LOT. That's all you need to know. They aren't bored, it has just been a terribly stressful and hectic day and they just a need a wee nap or ten...


----------



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

Well she has plenty of toys, and plenty of cats trees, but doesn't seem to want to play with them? It's kind of disapointing.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Domy said:


> Well she has plenty of toys, and plenty of cats trees, but doesn't seem to want to play with them? It's kind of disapointing.


Believe me your cat may be playing with the toys when your'e asleep...even if the cats dont play with the toys it doesn't mean they are bored. Laser pens are good too and very cheap. You just shine them on floor, walls, etc and the cat will try and chase the light. Good exercise for the cat/kitten but you can remain seated...lol.


----------



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to ask another question related to this but how do I keep her happy when it rains? Normalyl I can keep her happy by going outside on the leash and stuff. Tried to play with her this morning and didn't have much interest. She was also meaner than normal. It's probably the kitten still being too crazy for her, but do I just leave her alone? I hate seeing her look so bored . We leave toys out that she has played with before, but no interest? She did play a little lazer this morning which was nice though.

I'm just wondering if I need to trying harder to play with her or just let her be.

Thanks!


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would say the same as Free Spirit...the laser pen. Don't know any cat that could resist it! 

Like free spirit my indoor cat has the track and the pop up play cube along with lots of other things to occupy her. Her favourite thing being the pop up play cube or a plain cardboard box. My daughter turned a cardboard box into a castle for Dolly...she loved it! lol


----------



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

Angelic1 said:


> I would say the same as Free Spirit...the laser pen. Don't know any cat that could resist it!
> 
> Like free spirit my indoor cat has the track and the pop up play cube along with lots of other things to occupy her. Her favourite thing being the pop up play cube or a plain cardboard box. My daughter turned a cardboard box into a castle for Dolly...she loved it! lol


Hahah that's fun, going to have to get those!


----------



## thenaughtyfairy (May 27, 2009)

Domy said:


> Sorry to ask another question related to this but how do I keep her happy when it rains? Normalyl I can keep her happy by going outside on the leash and stuff. Tried to play with her this morning and didn't have much interest. She was also meaner than normal. It's probably the kitten still being too crazy for her, but do I just leave her alone? I hate seeing her look so bored . We leave toys out that she has played with before, but no interest? She did play a little lazer this morning which was nice though.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I need to trying harder to play with her or just let her be.
> 
> Thanks!


I would say let her be. They are very good at amusing themselves and don't need constant attention from you. When she wants it, she won't be shy about letting you know


----------



## Domy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, going to give this a shot and try spending so much of my time playing/going outside with them.

Is it going to be hard to break my cat out of our previous habits?


----------

